# Problem installing AVG Anti-Virus



## doogle88

When im installing AVG Anti-virus Pro, i get an error message just before the completion of installation. I have installed another version on my comp previously, but the it wasn't running stable. I have also had norton internet security and systemworks 2006 installed. 

This is the error message ->

Local Machine: installation failed
Installation:
Error: Action failed for file avg7rsw.sys: changing service config....
The specified service has been marked for deletion (1072)

Im just trying to find a decent antivirus program that wont make my comp run sluggish but work as a good virus protector simultaneously.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mrbizness1

doogle88 said:


> When im installing AVG Anti-virus Pro, i get an error message just before the completion of installation. I have installed another version on my comp previously, but the it wasn't running stable. I have also had norton internet security and systemworks 2006 installed.
> 
> This is the error message ->
> 
> Local Machine: installation failed
> Installation:
> Error: Action failed for file avg7rsw.sys: changing service config....
> The specified service has been marked for deletion (1072)
> 
> Im just trying to find a decent antivirus program that wont make my comp run sluggish but work as a good virus protector simultaneously.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Are you disabling Norton and System works when installing AVG?
Email AVG directly, I had a few minor glitches and found them very helpful and quick to respond.


----------



## keymaker

i heard issues like this and sometimes it deals with norton. i recommend uninstalling the Norton internet security crap first and then installing the AVg anti-virus pro. then see if the installation goes fine for AVG.


----------



## doogle88

well thats why im confused because i have uninstalled all previous anti-virus software. 

What about Zone Alarm? is that a good one to use? some comp mags have rated it quite high, any downs about it?


----------



## jflan

I agree that it's probably some remnants of Symantec (Norton) causing the problems. Norton embeds deeply and is difficult to remove. If you search the forums here, there is an app that is designed specifically to remove Norton.

AVG is an outstanding AV solution. I use the free version with Sygate for my FW.

JF


----------



## doogle88

Thanks very much for the help, ill see what i can do about removing this norton/symantec rubbish


----------



## doogle88

I found the removal tool for norton products on this forum and followed the prompts. Just gave AVG another shot and it worked!

Thanks for the help :smooch:


----------

